

Buying a Cheap Car Using Data - DevNambi
http://devnambi.com/archive/2013/03/cheap-car/

======
64bittechie
I am sorry if I come off a little rough. It is interesting how you made a data
driven decision. However, it is common knowledge that Toyota, Honda are the
most reliable cars. That common knowledge is derived from "crowd sourced"
data. So while it was nice of you to confirm it with your analysis, it wasn't
a necessary step and you would've saved some time and used it instead to look
for deals focusing only on those Makes.

Also, next time you have graphs please use colors that are easy to distinguish
- purple, pink, violet makes it hard to read the lines. Of course I should
probably blame my low quality TN panel for it.

------
jstanley
Wow, $5000 for a 10-year-old car?

A few months ago I bought a 10-year-old car with 80k miles for £750, and after
changing the cambelt and replacing the rear brake shoes I can't see anything
wrong with it.

------
mieses
10-20 yr old volvos are cheap and reliable. You excluded European cars for
scientific or cultural reasons?

------
helloamar
Awesome, Looks like an adventure

